
Managing Dependencies in Python Applications - jimjh
https://medium.com/@jimjh/managing-dependencies-in-python-applications-b9c93dda98c2
======
jimjh
Hey everyone. I wrote a piece on building reliable environments, sharing
internal libraries, and migrating major versions in a growing organization.
Would appreciate some feedback; LMK what you think, as well as other
techniques that have worked for your team.

~~~
eesmith
I've never used requirements.txt, etc. though I've seen various references to
the problems. Your essay made it clear about what those problems are, and I
have a better understanding. Thanks!

